# What did Stevie do to get suspended?



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## chucho (Dec 2, 2005)

It'll probably be a while before we know. They are keeping a tight lid on it right now.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Nelson has been playing extremely well lately. Could it have something to do with it?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

probably trying to cut nelson's arm off? 

can we please pull a 3 team trade with artest now????


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm extremely pissed off by them pulling this BS and not having the decency to tell their fans what's going on.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

feel sorry for you guys, guess Stevie will never ever grow up.... hope he comes back and plays for awhile, raises his trade value, and you guys can ship him outta there. Right now there's only so many teams that would want to deal with this guy, and they ain't gonna give you much for him...


----------



## NBABunny (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmmm....I was wondering that too - which is why I am over here skulking in your threads..LOL

I hope that he didnt do anything stupid like try and incite more crap from the Sonics....but knowing Stevie...my guess is, a resounding "Yep."

I agree with the above post....they should come out at least to appease the fans if anything...you can't just take away a team member and tell the general public, "He's out. Sorry can't tell you why...."

..????


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I heard on the radio today that The Franchise refused to go into the game in the fourth quarter of the game against the Sonics last night. The coach said "You're in" and Stevie said "No, I'm not". That may not be the exact way it went down, but that's what I heard.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Hmm... let's reunite Francis and Mobley somehow pulling a 3 team trade. Damn that Steve.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Bye bye Steve-O. :banana:


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I say we trade Francis for Mobley. Bet that'd piss him off.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

G-Force said:


> I heard on the radio today that The Franchise refused to go into the game in the fourth quarter of the game against the Sonics last night. The coach said "You're in" and Stevie said "No, I'm not". That may not be the exact way it went down, but that's what I heard.


Francis wouldn't check back into the game, that's what I've been hearing.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

yes, Stevie Selfish refused to reenter the game in the fourth with the score 100-something to 86. i never understood why Orlando wanted him in the first place.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hairy Midget said:


> I say we trade Francis for Mobley. Bet that'd piss him off.


I'd pay good money to see the looks on both their faces. :biggrin: 

Laurie


----------



## NBABunny (Jan 9, 2006)

Zeus said:


> yes, Stevie Selfish refused to reenter the game in the fourth with the score 100-something to 86. i never understood why Orlando wanted him in the first place.


OK that's just stupiddddd. What did he think that he'd get off scott-free with no punishment??
COME ON. He just gave up his money. Fool.

Was he just mad cuz of the score? Ugh, Magic lose him and FAST.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

(1) The Magic's coach is a complete utter moron for asking his "superstar" (or what's left of him, but still...) to enter the game at the end when it was clearly over, even if turkoglu fouled out. FYI to the beginner coach: you stick in scrubs at the end of a game that's clearly over because you risk stupidly injuring your player at the end for nothing.

(2) Francis- wtf do they pay you millions for? FYI: you can never always have what you want. First he pisses off the city of Toronto during his draft and now his tanking mode in orlando- he needs to learn a lesson so just dump him at some scrub nowhere going team for some draft picks or something (before he amounts to nothing).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

ieatbabies said:


> (1) *The Magic's coach is a complete utter moron for asking his "superstar" (or what's left of him, but still...) to enter the game at the end when it was clearly over*, even if turkoglu fouled out. FYI to the beginner coach: you stick in scrubs at the end of a game that's clearly over because you risk stupidly injuring your player at the end for nothing.
> 
> (2) Francis- wtf do they pay you millions for? FYI: you can never always have what you want. First he pisses off the city of Toronto during his draft and now his tanking mode in orlando- he needs to learn a lesson so just dump him at some scrub nowhere going team for some draft picks or something (before he amounts to nothing).


Obviously you don't know the situation.He told Francis to go in because he was the only player available due to injury and DQ's.Irregardless of anything
else He's the coach and it's his job to tell the players what to do.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Diable said:


> Obviously you don't know the situation.He told Francis to go in *because he was the only player available* due to injury and DQ's.Irregardless of anything
> else He's the coach and it's his job to tell the players what to do.


I don't normally follow the magic, but were nelson and stevenson not available at the end of that game?

And it's just as much francis' fault as it is the coach's fault for his suspension. Francis for being an idiot and not earning his pay, and the coach for calling a stupid move by risking an injury for nothing (whether they want francis to come back the next game or to use him as a trade commodity).


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

ieatbabies said:


> I don't normally follow the magic, but were nelson and stevenson not available at the end of that game?
> 
> And it's just as much francis' fault as it is the coach's fault for his suspension. Francis for being an idiot and not earning his pay, and the coach for calling a stupid move by risking an injury for nothing (whether they want francis to come back the next game or to use him as a trade commodity).


Nelson and Stevenson were already in the game. And I think Hill was putting Francis in kind of as punishment because Francis played like total **** during the game, and it almost seemed like he was turning the ball over on purpose.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ieatbabies said:


> (1) The Magic's coach is a complete utter moron for asking his "superstar" (or what's left of him, but still...) to enter the game at the end when it was clearly over, even if turkoglu fouled out.


Eh, BS. Coach tells you to go into the game, you go into the f'ing game. 

Francis has been playing like a ***** lately anyway, apparently coinciding with the win against Minny where Jameer played the whole fourth quarter.

I thought Steve-O was supposedly going to grow up after the birth of his child?


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

It's a good thing the Preds season starts soon. I couldn't care less about the Magic at this point. The entire season has been a disgrace, and it isn't even half over.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm young, I have watching Dwight and Jameer grow up to look forward to.
But, if we ever, _ever_ trade Dwight Howard, I will officially become a Heat fan. Simple as that. I don't care if one of his legs falls off, he better be on that court playing.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Hooray Mr. Francis!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> Hooray Mr. Francis!



..



> "*Steve told me he's thinking too much * [on the floor]," Smith told the newspaper. "Other than that, I really don't know."


lol ... yeah right ...


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

May not be a bad thing with Nelson starting to play well.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

thekid said:


> May not be a bad thing with Nelson starting to play well.


At this point, it's all about the trade value of Francis.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ieatbabies said:


> First he pisses off the city of Toronto during his draft


Vancouver, not Toronto.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ieatbabies said:


> First he pisses off the city of Toronto during his draft


I think you meant Vancouver, not Toronto. Same country at least.


----------

